
Intel’s Compute Card is a PC that can fit in your wallet - benoits
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/01/intels-compute-card-is-a-pc-that-can-fit-in-your-wallet/
======
benoits
Original Intel announcement: [http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/compute-
card/intel-co...](http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/compute-card/intel-
compute-card.html)

